# Carp Pictures



## dan8402 (Apr 10, 2004)

Just thought you all might want to see this. I was surfing the net and found it. http://users.edpnet.be/cleempoel/fotogallery a.htm Those are some ridiculously large fish.


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

Those are some real pigs. They sure do grow them big over in Europe. I'll bet that even a die-hard bass fisherman would have to admit that they would love to catch a fish of that size. You have to wonder how some of those can swim.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

whoa, those are some pigs!


----------

